# Lucky Us! M3's in Australia



## 16hr Day (Apr 17, 2004)

I just got back from Australia where a 2005 M3 sells for $147,000. WOW! :yikes:


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

16hr Day said:


> I just got back from Australia where a 2005 M3 sells for $147,000. WOW! :yikes:


That would suck.


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

16hr Day said:


> I just got back from Australia where a 2005 M3 sells for $147,000. WOW! :yikes:


Hang on. I thought Australia was supposed to be the Lucky Country...


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

16hr Day said:


> I just got back from Australia where a 2005 M3 sells for $147,000. WOW! :yikes:


A$147,000 = US$115,000 (still bad, but not as bad). The CSL stickered at A$210,000 when it came out (but the exchange rate at the time was around 0.60 making the US price 120k- the exchange rate has made the change to require an extra US$50k).


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

M3s are also in the six-digits in Singapore.


----------



## Shades (Sep 24, 2002)

Why is it so expensive?Is it strictly because of the duties on imported cars?


----------



## 16hr Day (Apr 17, 2004)

Shades said:


> Why is it so expensive?Is it strictly because of the duties on imported cars?


yes they pay a duty on luxury items. even at 115K that is more than twice the US price. My be why I only saw 4 of them in a week.


----------



## SikUnt330Ci (Nov 1, 2004)

Lucky Country? heeehee i beg to differ...!!!
Tell me about it, for a second hand M3 2001+ will still cost 120k+ here.
They are very expensive here, 147k is just stock
once you add tax, insurance, lct... etc etc..
On-Road will be nearly, maybe even over 160k!!!


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

SikUnt330Ci said:


> Lucky Country? heeehee i beg to differ...!!!
> Tell me about it, for a second hand M3 2001+ will still cost 120k+ here.
> They are very expensive here, 147k is just stock
> once you add tax, insurance, lct... etc etc..
> On-Road will be nearly, maybe even over 160k!!!


Thats like Z8 territory or even Ferrari over here. Im sorry.


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

16hr Day said:


> I just got back from Australia where a 2005 M3 sells for $147,000. WOW! :yikes:


I'll sell you mine for 100K + shipping.

Alex


----------



## SikUnt330Ci (Nov 1, 2004)

misterlance said:


> Thats like Z8 territory or even Ferrari over here. Im sorry.


 Check it out...
BMW Group Australia has confirmed revised pricing for its current 2005 model line-up. 
The change in retail prices comes into effect following the reduction in federal government duty tax rates for imported passenger cars. BMW Group Australia will pass these savings on to customers by reducing recommended retail prices. As an example, the revised price of the BMW 318i moves from $49,950 to $48,400.
$48.4k for a freakin 318i...!!!
48,400.00 AUD = 38,276.00 USD


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

SikUnt330Ci said:


> Check it out...
> BMW Group Australia has confirmed revised pricing for its current 2005 model line-up.
> The change in retail prices comes into effect following the reduction in federal government duty tax rates for imported passenger cars. BMW Group Australia will pass these savings on to customers by reducing recommended retail prices. As an example, the revised price of the BMW 318i moves from $49,950 to $48,400.
> $48.4k for a freakin 318i...!!!
> 48,400.00 AUD = 38,276.00 USD


 :yikes: That was going to be my next question (what do you guys pay for a normal 3). Dont you guys have some domestic hot rods? What do they go for?


----------



## SikUnt330Ci (Nov 1, 2004)

misterlance said:


> :yikes: That was going to be my next question (what do you guys pay for a normal 3). Dont you guys have some domestic hot rods? What do they go for?


 Yeah Ford and Holden:

FPV (Ford Performance Vehicle) = avg 60k for an 8cyl @ 290kw 
and Avg 50k for the 6cyl turbo charged @ 270kw

HSV (Holden Speciality Vehicle?) = upto 100k (top of range coupe) for an 8yl @ 300kw


----------



## DINANISR3 (Aug 16, 2002)

$120K in South Korea. My friend bought a 330I there, he had to pay about $67K msrp for it.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

List price for M3 Coupe in Denmark is $ 210,000


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

Alex Baumann said:



> List price for M3 Coupe in Denmark is $ 210,000


I bet its pretty difficult to drive an M3 with clogs on.


----------



## atomicdoc (Jan 12, 2005)

*holland forever !!*

:dunno:


misterlance said:


> I bet its pretty difficult to drive an M3 with clogs on.


huh ?? aren't the clog wearers dutch ???? :dunno:


----------



## ANILE8 (May 17, 2008)

Australia is a fantastic place to live, there is not doubt about that. 

However that being said, I will be the first to say we do get seriously RIPPED when it comes to imported luxury car prices.

The Australian Government is treating the already overly taxed citizen as a cash cow.

How is a 2007 Z4-MC worth AU$140K on the road when the AU$ and the US$ are almost 1:1 ....???


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Are there any technicalities if I wanted to ship US cars to Australia? Do I have to retrofit the cars or something?


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

BmW745On19's said:


> Are there any technicalities if I wanted to ship US cars to Australia? Do I have to retrofit the cars or something?


You can't run LHD cars in Australia.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Bruce said:


> You can't run LHD cars in Australia.


Is it illegal or just not a good idea?


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

BmW745On19's said:


> Is it illegal or just not a good idea?


as I understand it...illegal except for some very rare circumstances.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Bruce said:


> as I understand it...illegal except for some very rare circumstances.


darn.


----------

